# Info of Ashley free standing stove. "See pic"



## JosephS (Feb 2, 2013)

Any Info please.....


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 2, 2013)

What do you want to know?
It's an early 80's Fisher knock off. It's not very efficient, it will blow through wood like you won't believe, or if slowed way down, it will build creosote like you won't believe.
That being said, it will likely heat like nothing you have ever seen before. If the price is right and you need heat, it'll do the trick!


----------



## JosephS (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I really want an old timer II or a fisher free standing stove.... But I stumbled across this one. I want one that vents out the back


----------



## JosephS (Feb 2, 2013)

There is no info to be found on Internet at all on this stove....


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 2, 2013)

Does it have a baffle?


----------



## JosephS (Feb 2, 2013)

No clue. Haven't seen it. He wants 400 the way it is. 500 sand blasted and painted


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 2, 2013)

I would doubt it has a baffle, it's kinda rare for the old ones to have one, if they did they are often burned out and gone. I don't know what part of the country you are in, but that seems alittle high to me. You should be able to lock down a Fisher in that price range.

I have my Fisher running right now and I am loving it! But I still might part with it, because I don't need it.


----------



## JosephS (Feb 2, 2013)

I thought that was high.  I just want A big one... I am going to put it in a house I am going to build.... And I grew up with a fisher insert so I know what they will do... It took my dad about 20 years to sink the top in from roaring fires. My grandparents have a old timer II.....I live in Tennessee


----------



## JosephS (Feb 2, 2013)

So which is a better stove. Fisher or old timer???


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 2, 2013)

It might be time for a road trip!


----------



## JosephS (Feb 2, 2013)

That's a nice one


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 2, 2013)

JosephS said:


> So which is a better stove. Fisher or old timer???


Old Timer is just a Fisher knock off. One isn't really better than another I don't guess. The Fisher has better resale and lots more info out there.
Pretty much all step top stoves from that era are Fisher knock offs.


----------



## JosephS (Feb 2, 2013)

That's what I figured.....


----------



## ddahlgren (Feb 3, 2013)

JosephS said:


> No clue. Haven't seen it. He wants 400 the way it is. 500 sand blasted and painted


 
Ouch seems like a bunch of money but buying a stove in February is not going to be the best time either. The one thing I have learned is if you want to burn wood you really have to start with the wood first and get ahead on seasoned wood first while loking for a stove and installing it. Around here I bought an Avalon Pendleton mid 90's stove for 400 and there arelots around in the 200 to 600 range that are in pretty good shape.


----------



## JosephS (Feb 3, 2013)

ddahlgren said:


> Ouch seems like a bunch of money but buying a stove in February is not going to be the best time either. The one thing I have learned is if you want to burn wood you really have to start with the wood first and get ahead on seasoned wood first while loking for a stove and installing it. Around here I bought an Avalon Pendleton mid 90's stove for 400 and there arelots around in the 200 to 600 range that are in pretty good shape.


We have about 700 acres of pasture. I got trees from 6 months to 10 years that have been on the ground. I would say it is seasoned wood somewhere


----------



## begreen (Feb 3, 2013)

It may be seasoned (or not) but it probably will not be dry until it has been split, stacked and setting for awhile with the wind blowing through it. Even standing dead can be damp in the bottom third of the tree.


----------

